
Sublime Text 2 - Useful Shortcuts - DanielRibeiro
https://gist.github.com/1207002
======
anons2011
I've just switch to Sublime after using Notepad++ for front end web dev stuff,
it's beautiful. Combined with the Zen Coding plugin and various snippets it's
dead handy.

